# Cuddles hair is falling out!



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

I have tried a search of old posts about a puppys coat changing but couldnt find anything quite like we are experiencing, so I appologize if this is redundant!

Cuddles has always had a thick thick coat, until she was sick with the parvo. Since she has been home she is losing hair like crazy. I cringe at brushing her because gobs of hair comes out. She has no mats, she is just shedding like crazy. I find hair floating infont of my face constantly. I have also noticed her part is very pink and she has balding areas on her head. I change out her top knot everyday, and lately have just been clipping her hair back to give it a break.

My question, Is this her adult coat soming in? She is 7 mo
or
Could it be from the sickness and her lack of eating lately? She still can only handle chicken baby food without throwing up
and
Should I cut her coat to puppy cut. Would this help with the hair falling out? I have been letting it grow and it looks so beautiful, its just thinning like crazy! Should I try not to brush her as often or does the brushing help?

You can tell she is my first and I am puzzled by her hair! Thanks so much for the advice!

Kristi


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I don't know about other health issues but I have an 11 month old and we did not go through anything like that as she got older.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Parvo is very stressful and takes a lot out of little dogs. Cutting her hair short will not help the shedding to stop, but may make her coat look nicer especially if it gets very, very thin. The hair loss could be due to the meds given when she had parvo; however, my guess would be that the stress involved with having the parvo virus may be what is causing the hair loss. Some dogs have other skin issues that cause hair loss. If you see red or scaley areas on the skin I would have the vet take a look/see. If the hair loss is due to the stress from having parvo it will probably come back just as nice as before. Kind of like a female fluff "blowing" her coat during pregnancy. I hope Cuddles is feeling better. :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Have you called your vet about these new symptoms? It could be from stress or other
things such as thyroid imbalance. I think I would check with the vet to be sure.
I hope her appetite picks up soon. Nutri Cal can often improve on appetite.


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks guys. She has no red areas on her skin, and I think her skin looks healthy. It has just been happening since she got home. I am not overly concerned with her appearance, just wondering if this was a normal phase or if there is something I could do to help.

Cosy's mom, thats a great idea about the nutrical. I will start that up again! 

It wouldnt surprise me if this is one of the results of that horrible disease. It seems to have effected the poor baby in every way! It seems crazy to me that she has been home for over a week and she still cannot tollerate her food eithout throwing up. I wonder if I will have to switch her. i have been wanting to try NB duck and potato but no where here sells the stuff and I havent found an online place with low shipping costs.

Thanks again for your advice and experience!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am no expert but with the upset tummy have you tried broiled or boiled chicken (skin removed before cooking) and a little rice? If I am not mistaken I think a lot of the vets recommend this for little fluffs that have an upset tummy. You could even use a combo of the boiled chicken (skin removed before boiling), cooked rice and her normal food. Start off slow with multiple small meals until she is feeling better. This may help her to become accustomed to eating again. 

Hugs to you little Miss Cuddles :wub: ~Sassy


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I agree with Sassy and Cosy. I was going to suggest nutrical and boiled chicken with rice. You might even give her some fresh cottage cheese or even a little soft scrambled egg. Don't let her gobble too fast just incase she likes it :biggrin: .

I would probably puppy cut her but I don't know that I would take her to a groomer and put her through more stress just yet. Maybe just trim her face and head yourself for the time being. 

I sure hope she feels better and is back to normal soon. Prayers for you both because it isn't easy for MOM either. :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

All of the above advice is great. I don't have any to add except I would definitely call the vet and ask about the hair falling out and about what to do to get her on something other than baby food. I feel so bad for you Kristi with this stress and worry. Please give Cuddles loves from me. She has been through so much and so have you. :hugging:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I can't say for sure but I can tell you our experience ... my Tchelsi was extremely ill as a very young puppy. She was at the animal hospital being treated for nearly 3 months. It was a miracle she survived. Once she started getting better, ALL of her hair fell out (except for the hair on her head) ... the doctors said this was due to her having been so very sick. After she lost her coat the hair came back in rather quickly and looked great! I hope this is what's happening ... maybe she won't lose all of her hair **fingers crossed**. But I agree with above advice ... keep an eye out for other symptoms and have your vet take a look if anything else shows up. Good luck, and please keep us posted! 

Here's what Tchelsi looked like - she was so teeny curled up under my chin:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm guessing it has to do with her having been so sick. When Pixie was ill the same thing happened with her. Luckily, once she was well it all started growing back. I found that the omega supplements helped it to grow back in thicker and healthier then before. I had her trimmed down just recently to the length of the new growth and you'd never know she had lost so much.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo's best bud, a rescue Maltese, lost a TON of her coat. She had weaned a litter of pups before adopted and then had a pyometra infection and emergency surgery. It is starting to come back in now and looks much better.


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks bella puppy and dixies mommy, we will try some different avenues for food. I have tried a few things and everything comes back up so we go back to the chicken baby food.


gibert that breaks my heart that she spent 3 months there. I am sure you were a nervous wreck, and then to see her lose all her hair. I was afraid it was from the sickness and was only hoping ot was a normal change. Poor Tchelsi. It does give me hope though that eventually all will be back to normal with Cuddles after seeing Tchelsi now

Chrissy thanks for the name of the supplements! You would never know Pixie lost her hair. She is the cuttest ball of fluff!

thanks JMM. I always love to hear from your experience!
Thanks guys!


----------



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Jan 24 2009, 05:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712616


> I can't say for sure but I can tell you our experience ... my Tchelsi was extremely ill as a very young puppy. She was at the animal hospital being treated for nearly 3 months. It was a miracle she survived. Once she started getting better, ALL of her hair fell out (except for the hair on her head) ... the doctors said this was due to her having been so very sick. After she lost her coat the hair came back in rather quickly and looked great! I hope this is what's happening ... maybe she won't lose all of her hair **fingers crossed**. But I agree with above advice ... keep an eye out for other symptoms and have your vet take a look if anything else shows up. Good luck, and please keep us posted!
> 
> Here's what Tchelsi looked like - she was so teeny curled up under my chin:
> 
> ...


Oh my god! Poor baby! It took me awhile to notice she was bald, i thought it was a blanket!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Have you tried adding some baby rice cereal to the chicken? Mikey use to eat just baby rice cereal when I had to get something into him.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Jan 24 2009, 04:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712616


> I can't say for sure but I can tell you our experience ... my Tchelsi was extremely ill as a very young puppy. She was at the animal hospital being treated for nearly 3 months. It was a miracle she survived. Once she started getting better, ALL of her hair fell out (except for the hair on her head) ... the doctors said this was due to her having been so very sick. After she lost her coat the hair came back in rather quickly and looked great! I hope this is what's happening ... maybe she won't lose all of her hair **fingers crossed**. But I agree with above advice ... keep an eye out for other symptoms and have your vet take a look if anything else shows up. Good luck, and please keep us posted!
> 
> Here's what Tchelsi looked like - she was so teeny curled up under my chin:
> 
> ...


Take heart then because Tchelsi has the most beautiful coat and just the most darling malt!!! I would hope as long as you can keep something down food wise, you will be alright!!!! Good luck~~~~


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Cuddles has been able to keep some regular food down for a day now. I am thrilled!

She got a bath last night and I could see even better her balding little body. She has huge spots of pink skin all up and down her spine and around her neck and on her head. I will try to get some pictures taken of her today, because I am seriously thinking of a puppy cut for her body. With her long coat I have to brush her more and she seems to lose a ton of hair when I brush her. 

I am calling the vet today just to make sure this is from the sickness. I am sure it is but I thought I better tell them. Maybe they have a vitamin or something for her?!

On a more positive note Cuddles is becoming more playful. I have even been able to teach her a few new tricks. She is such a smart puppy. We can handle a little hair loss. I look at her daily and rejoice that she is still here with us! :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

She is a miracle girl for sure. I have seen human hospital patients that loose large volumes of hair after serious illness. It is actually quite common. I am betting the vet will tell you it was the parvo that caused the hair loss. If this is the case, it should all come back w/o problem. The fact that she is eating and having no problems is such a good sign!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh! :shocked: I thought it was a blanket too. Poor baby.

QUOTE (LucyBabyy @ Jan 26 2009, 06:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713799


> QUOTE (gibbert @ Jan 24 2009, 05:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712616





> I can't say for sure but I can tell you our experience ... my Tchelsi was extremely ill as a very young puppy. She was at the animal hospital being treated for nearly 3 months. It was a miracle she survived. Once she started getting better, ALL of her hair fell out (except for the hair on her head) ... the doctors said this was due to her having been so very sick. After she lost her coat the hair came back in rather quickly and looked great! I hope this is what's happening ... maybe she won't lose all of her hair **fingers crossed**. But I agree with above advice ... keep an eye out for other symptoms and have your vet take a look if anything else shows up. Good luck, and please keep us posted!
> 
> Here's what Tchelsi looked like - she was so teeny curled up under my chin:
> 
> ...


Oh my god! Poor baby! It took me awhile to notice she was bald, i thought it was a blanket!
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that Cuddles is feeling better!

Hugs to you both. :grouphug:


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

i called the vet and they want mw to bring her in. They said it could be several other things and we needed to rule out mange and things like that. Sigh, I was so hoping to avoid going back in. I really dont think it is mange as her skin is perfectly normal. I cant go today because we are iced in. I just know it has to be due to the sickness and stress of the whole situation, but I will probably go ahead and let them look.

I dressed her up and did her hair and I happened to get this pic of one of her balding spots. I havent been putting her hair up to avoid the loss of any more hair, but I wanted to get pics just incase it does all fall out.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I want to hold Cuddles and give her loves so bad! Poor dear has been through so much. She looks just adorable in the pictures you took of her. I love her valentine sweater. She is beautiful. I'm so glad she is feeling better. Now lets get this hair issue behind us! I'm still praying for your Cuddles. Please let us know what the vet has to say about her hair loss, Kristi. Hang in there. We love ya.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, Poor sweet little Cuddles. I do hope that the Vet will be able to get to the bottom of what her problems are that that she will be well and healthy real soon again. She, and you too have really both bin through the mill and I am looking forward to hearing that everything is well and back to normal real soon. Chrissy and Snuggles send their hugs.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I tend to think it's illness related - a high fever will cause hair loss. I'm sure it will grow back. Let us know what the doc has to say. rayer:


----------

